

Your biases are awesome - andraganescu
https://medium.com/@andraganescu/your-biases-are-awesome-7b37927448c9

======
jrmyp
What you're calling _bias_ , I call _caching_. Caching is indeed an awesome
property of the memory, so you don't take time computing whether fleeing from
the danger in front of you is a good idea or not, for instance.

The problem is that cached thoughts are treated as facts by the brain. That's
perfect if the thought is accurate, and it helps you interacting with the
world. Now, what I call _bias_ , is when the cached thought is out of sync
with reality. The speed is no longer useful, as your brain is actively pumping
falsehoods to your consciousness. That's the evil thing that needs to
disappear.

